
From a “Hello World” project to a complex messenger - v_paliy
https://github.com/realpaliy/mChat
======
dang
You should post this as a Show HN (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))
and add a comment to the thread telling the story of how you came to work on
this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed discussion
in a good direction, plus it will signal to the community that you understand
its conventions, which is more likely to get you a friendly response. If you
email us a draft of your comment to hn@ycombinator.com, we might be able to
give you some tips. (Same offer goes for any user!)

Please don't get friends (or other accounts) to upvote or make booster
comments, though. That's against the rules here. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

------
kirill_vorono
how many days/months did you make it?

------
ilnytskyi
Nice desing

